# The best 60's skyscrapers



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/i-love-the-1960s/images/27944801/title/love-60s-photo

john hancock center 1969








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

chase tower chicago 1969








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

one chase manhatan plaza 1961








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

metlife building 1963








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

555 california street 1969








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

prudential tower 1964








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

toronto dominion centre 1967








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toronto-Dominion_Centre

jp morgan chase new york 1960








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

general motors building 1968








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

hsbc bank building 1967








http://www.aviewoncities.com/buildings/nyc/hsbcbankbuilding.htm

277 park avenue 1962








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/277_Park_Avenue

1221 avenue of the americas (mcgraw hill building) 1969








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1221_Avenue_of_the_Americas

245 park avenue 1967








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/245_Park_Avenue

richard j daley center 1965








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_J._Daley_Center

lake point tower 1968








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Point_Tower

one new york plaza 1969








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_New_York_Plaza

345 park avenue 1969








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/345_Park_Avenue

safeco plaza 1969








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1001_Fourth_Avenue_Plaza

home insurance plaza 1966








http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/new-york-city/home-insurance-plaza/

burlington house 1969








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burlington_House_(New_York_City)

elm place 1965








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elm_Place

tour de la bourse 1963








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tour_de_la_Bourse

611 place 1969








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/611_Place

place ville marie 1962








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Place_Ville_Marie

tour cibc 1962








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Tour_CIBC

credit lyonnais building 1964








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Credit_Lyonnais_Building

exxonmobil building 1963








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exxon_Building_(Houston)

republic center towers 1964








http://www.dallasarchitecture.info/republ-2.htm

1000 lake shore plaza 1964








http://skyscraperphotos.com/photopages/00035.htm

erastus corning tower 1966








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erastus_Corning_Tower


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

I like *all* of them, especially John Hancock, Tour de la Bourse, Lakepoint, Dominion Centre, JP Morgan Chase, Metlife, One Chase Manhattan, Burlington House & Place Villle Marie.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

TD Center is my favourite of them all, but I vote for most of them. 60s was the era of clean lines, minimalism, open, clean spaces, and modernity in a time of old stuffy brick and war. I don't understand why there is so much hate for these buildings? 

The only ones I don't like are Home Insurance Plaza because of its massive blank concrete extension, and One New York Plaza, due to it being kinda tacky.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*A L L *of them _minus _the Home Insurance Plaza.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Lake Point Tower and TD Centre are good examples of architecture from the 1960s.


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

John Hancock, 555 California and Chase Manhattan are among my all time favs


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*John Hancock and Lake Point the best! *


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Hyatt Regency Atlanta*









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a1/Hyatt-regency-atlanta-side.jpg/250px-Hyatt-regency-atlanta-side.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7d/Hyatt-regency-atlanta-atrium.jpg/800px-Hyatt-regency-atlanta-atrium.jpg


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

lately you are quite thread-happy, aren't you, highcliff


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

A lot of great box designs! But I'll go for chase tower chicago


----------



## Chimer (Apr 20, 2006)

60's? Meh... Age of boxy boxes. International style, not my favorite.

John Hancock, 555 California & Lake Point Tower still are quite interesting.


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

^ even worse, those pyramids in Egypt. Marginally better than those North American boxes but falling apart.


----------



## daniel84 (Apr 24, 2013)

lake point tower from the year 1968 is by me the most interesting building with good architectural solutions and it is not so standard for '60..


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I hope everybody appreciates how mind-blowing the early international modernist towers looked to the rest of the public. That was their vision of the future, and I hope people can look past the "box" title that the classicists pasted on them. Many of them, including all of Mies Van Der Rohe's buildings, still look modern to this day.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

Prudential Tower is the best, followed closely by the ExxonMobil Building and Safeco Plaza.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

TD Centre, although that photo doesn't capture it's beauty very well. These are much better:


*Toronto-Dominion Centre, Toronto, 1967-1969*
It's the largest collection of Mies van der Rohe office buildings in the world. 


TD Centre by john fitzgerald in toronto, on Flickr


patterns by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ I always like buildings with darker claddings.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I prefer darker finishes as well; especially black. There's something very sumptuous and lavish about black buildings. Besides this one's a Mies. It's a classic; like owning an Armani suit.


----------



## Vincen1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Seeing all those 'international style' skyscrapers next to each other really accentuates where the quality of their design lies. It's a minimalist elegance, that is often not recognized. Not in the least because of the flock of alike buildings in the style of minimalist cheapness.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

John Hancock Center is a different league.

diagram of 60s towers: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=59408358


----------

